# which weather websites do you use?



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a couple sites that i use, but sometimes i don't think they are very accurate. What weather websites do you use?


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

anyone????


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I listen to our weather guys and then do the opposite


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

grandview;974910 said:


> I listen to our weather guys and then do the opposite


I would assume that your forecasts are just as bad as ours.....NOAA is the website that i use most often.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, there must be something about that, cause thats basically what i do too! Wish there was something that was more accurate and didn't like to hype everything!


----------

